# lxpanel needs linux-alsa-lib-1.0.10.3_2 bsd.linux-rpm.mk.  Install from ports failed.



## dapayne12 (May 1, 2010)

Hi,

I got the following when performing a make install clean in x11/lxpanel.  During _make config_ I don't have _ALSA_ selected.  Why does lxpanel need Linux emulation anyway (unless I don't understand the output).

Thanks,

David


```
===>  Installing for lxpanel-0.3.7_3
===>   lxpanel-0.3.7_3 depends on file: /compat/linux/lib/libasound.so.2 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /compat/linux/lib/libasound.so.2 in /usr/ports/audio/linux-alsa-lib
===>  linux-alsa-lib-1.0.10.3_2 bsd.linux-rpm.mk test failed: default package building at OSVERSION>=800076 was changed to linux-f10 ports, 
please define OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS to build other linux infrastructure ports.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/linux-alsa-lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/lxpanel.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/lxpanel.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/lxde-meta.
You have new mail in /var/mail/root
[root@David-PC /usr/ports/x11/lxde-meta]#
```


----------

